# Luther's Translation of the Bible



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

I was wondering, when Martin Luther translated the Bible into German, what was his philosophy of translation? What English translation of today could his style be most comparable to?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan,

Here are some links that may be helpful:

Martin Luther

Luther Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luther's Translation of the Bible (Schaff's Account)


----------

